# No stall brisket



## shrubsmokes (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok so I started my smoke at 5pm figuring 1hr/# @15# plus 2hrs.  So 17hrs but here I sit with a brisket resting only 8hrs later.  I hit 197 after checking with every thermometer I own because I was in disbelief.  I've smoke many large briskest before but this is my first on my modified charbroil stick burner.  Ran an even 230-240 with lots of tending....but I'm now waiting on the 10# pork butt that's stalled at 182 for the last 1hr.  Both were foil wrapped at 160 with a beautiful bark I might add, but I'm curious is it the cut of meat I have that caused this no stall.? Wasn't real fatty, choice grade angus from sam's of all places.  I'm not upset that it happened but had I know it's be that quick I'd have wait till the morning of my party to do them.  Any helpful insight would be great.  Hope this isn't one tough sob.....


----------



## bamafan (Oct 11, 2013)

My bet would be the cut of meat. I cooked 6 briskets  (all full packers) for a wedding last year and had planned for a long cook like you. I had one of the 6 that was done in 7 1/2 hours. I thought had bad temp probes but after checking with 3 different ones included my thermo pen I figured what the heck must be done. I t was jsut as good as the rest. I'm no pro but have to trust temp. It always tells you when it's right. It can suck for planning though. I've had the same thing happen when I cook a lot of butts at one time.


----------



## gringodave (Oct 11, 2013)

?? Was the texture as good as when you get the stall? I've found that with brisket, the temperature is just a guide but it's the meat (texture) that tells me when it's done. I've gone as high as 210 and had some great brisket - had I pulled it at 195 it would have been tough.

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## shrubsmokes (Oct 11, 2013)

@gringodave
This was one of the best briskets I've cooked.  Perfect bark, smoke ring, texture and pull.  I out did myself on this one.  Hope all of my brisket a do this from now on lol


----------



## gringodave (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats!!! Now I wanna smoke a brisket. (grin)


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 12, 2013)

Some critters just don't conform to the rules. That's a good reason to go with temp vs time as an indicator of doneness to start checking for tenderness.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello ShrubsSmokes.  I find each brisket I cook behaves a little differently.  Each with a mind of it's own.  I agree with others here on temp vs time.  If you think about the "rule of thumb" of 1hr to 1-1/2hr per lb of brisket that means a 10lb. brisket can take 10-15 hrs..   That extra 5 hrs. is a heck of a long time so IMHO should only be used as a loose guideline to plan on the starting time of your brisket.  As Bama BBQ mentioned this is a great example as you achieved a great brisket in only 1/2 the expected time.  Glad you had great results.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

